# Average weights for twins by gestation



## BeckyD

I copied this from another forum. I don't know where it came from originally but hope its accurate! Sorry - the table didn't copy as attractively as it could have!

The chart is specific for twins and is an estimated average of weights for gestation. Remember its an average...there will be quite a bit of difference for some ladies over and under these weights so dont worry if your babies are a bit different!


Gestational Age Weight (gm) Weight (lb/oz) 

8 weeks 1.0 gm 0.035 oz 
9 weeks 3.0 gm 0.11 oz 
10 weeks 5.0 gm 0.18 oz 
11 weeks 12.5 gm 0.44 oz 
12 weeks 20 gm 0.7 oz 
13 weeks 40 gm 1.4 oz 
14 weeks 60 gm 2.1 oz 
15 weeks 90 gm 3.2 oz 
16 weeks 120 gm 4.2 oz 
17 weeks 170 gm 6.0 oz 
18 weeks 220 gm 7.75 oz 
19 weeks 275 gm 9.7 oz 
20 weeks 330 gm 11.6 oz 
21 weeks 395.5 gm 13.9 oz 
22 weeks 460 gm 1 lb 
23 weeks 555 gm 1 lb 3 oz 
24 weeks 655 gm 1 lb 7 oz 
25 weeks 750 gm 1 lb 10 oz 
26 weeks 850 gm 1 lb 14 oz 
27 weeks 975 gm 2 lb 2 oz 
28 weeks 1100 gm 2 lb 7 oz 
29 weeks 1260 gm 2 lb 12 oz 
30 weeks 1420 gm 3 lb 2 oz 
31 weeks 1585 gm 3 lb 7 oz 
32 weeks 1750 gm 3 lb 14 oz 
33 weeks 1915 gm 4 lb 3 oz 
34 weeks 2080 gm 4 lb 9 oz 
35 weeks 2250 gm 4 lb 15 oz 
36 weeks 2420 gm 5 lb 5 oz 
37 weeks 2660 gm 5 lb 14 oz 
38 weeks 2900 gm 6 lb 6 oz 
39 weeks 3075 gm 6 lb 12 oz 
40 weeks 3250 gm 7 lb 2 oz


----------



## Laura2919

If the table is correct my girls should of been aroun 32 weeks gestation but were born at 29. Not bad.


----------



## ems1

Thanks for this, one of mine is pretty much exact to date and the other is bigger than his/her gestation. x


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh the boys were born at 37 weeks at 5lb4 and 5lb12 so one under and one more or less spot on x


----------



## TwoBumps

Mine were born at 31 + 3 & one was 3lbs 8 and one was 3lbs 14 so one a bit over and one a bit under. Pretty accurate!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Mine were way off at 7 4 and 8 13 at 38wks!!!! I used that chart in my pregnancy tho, and loved it. Throughout the pregnancy I was always 3wks ahead with the bigger twin and 1wk with the smaller, that was consistent with the chart x


----------



## ni2ki

at 18 weeks my girls were 300! is that bad? im nearly 20 weeks now... x


----------



## BeckyD

Based on these mine are small but the smaller one is only about 1 1/2 weeks behind which gave me a bit of reassurance.


----------



## twinmummy06

pretty cool chart, never seen it before today :thumbup: based on those numbers my bigger twin was right on for 37 weeks and my smaller twin was bout right for 34 weeks, even with only recieving 25% of the placental share when delivered at 34 weeks.


----------



## Mea

Thanks for the chart its interesting to see, so mine at last scan 32 weeks was twin 1 bang on average at 3lb 13oz and twin 2 over average at 4lb 7oz so thats good.


----------



## JoeandHarry

Pretty much spot on for my twins who were 23 weeks and weighed 550 grams


----------



## cheryl6

mine was born at 36wk weighing 4lb 9 and 5lb 4 x


----------



## vineyard

Mine were way off. 37 weeks and 6 lbs 10 oz & 7 lbs 7 oz!!


----------



## DawnMN26

I just got my 34 weeks growth & Twin A is 4 lbs. 12 ounces & Twin B is 4 lbs 10 ounces.
Right on target with the chart!


----------

